# Tau + Tyranids friends forever



## neferhet

I've come accross this list.
Just wanted to hear your opinion about it and what counters could you conceive using CSM, daemons, Black legion, Crimson slaughter, IA13 and Daemonkin

its 1850 if i recall correctly
Farsight Enclaves: 

HQ: 
Command Farsight 

Elite: 
Riptide (Earth Caste Pilot Array, EWO, Heavy Burst Cannon, Twin-linked SMS) 
Riptide (EWO, Ion Accelerator, Twin-Linked Plasa Rifle) 

Troops: 
Crisis Suit (Missile Pod; Plasma Rifle) 
Crisis Suit (Missile Pod; Plasma Rifle) 
Crisis Suit (Missile Pod; Plasma Rifle) 
3 x Crisis Suit (2x Fusion w/ Target Lock, 2x Fusion w/ Target Lock, Missile Pod/Plasma RIfle) 


Hive Fleet Detachment: 

HQ: 
Flyrant (Grubs; 2x TL Devourer; Wings) 
Flyrant (Grubs; 2x TL Devourer; Wings) 

Troops: 
Mucolid 
Mucolid 
3x Ripper Swarm 

Formation Detachment: 

Skytyrant swarm: 
Gargoyle Brood x 10 
Gargoyle Brood x 10 
Hive Tyrant (Lash Whip and Bonesword, The Ymgarl Factor, TL Devourer, Wings)


----------

